# Need help please



## RickMaley (Dec 31, 2020)

Hey guys and gals!! I’m knew to this forum and new to slot cars. I purchased my son a junk track for Christmas, and we were both disappointed!! I’m now looking at a Carrera GO set 1/43 scale and a Scalextric analog 1/32 set. Any recommendations would be much appreciated!! Thank you in advance!! -Rick


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

they are both good choices. maybe make your decision based on the space you have to put a rack in?
I drag race 1/64 scale. I don't have room enough for a circuit (roundy-round) track, but enough long wall!


----------



## RickMaley (Dec 31, 2020)

alpink said:


> they are both good choices. maybe make your decision based on the space you have to put a rack in?
> I drag race 1/64 scale. I don't have room enough for a circuit (roundy-round) track, but enough long wall!


I’ve tried reviewing ratings, but they all seem to have pos/neg and biased preference... so just looking for some help from people who know... I do have a spare bedroom to use


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

RickMaley said:


> I’ve tried reviewing ratings, but they all seem to have pos/neg and biased preference... so just looking for some help from people who know... I do have a spare bedroom to use


all good choices with available room..may I ask what was wrong with the track you bought you call junk


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Also curious about the junk track. What brand was it and what was the power pack output? Did it come with its own cars? If not what brand did you get for that track? And sorry it was disappointing.


----------



## RickMaley (Dec 31, 2020)

wyatt641 said:


> all good choices with available room..may I ask what was wrong with the track you bought you call junk


(Sharper Image) It wasn’t magnetic, it was like a tiny rc track... don’t know what else to call it?? But cars drove crooked and stopped once they touched wall. Very frustrating, and downright pointless!! Not anything like a slot car type I grew up with. I’m having a rookie argument with myself between the Carrera GO Master Class and the Scalextric analog 24 HR LeMans?? Please help!!


----------



## RickMaley (Dec 31, 2020)

RickMaley said:


> (Sharper Image) It wasn’t magnetic, it was like a tiny rc track... don’t know what else to call it?? But cars drove crooked and stopped once they touched wall. Very frustrating, and downright pointless!! Not anything like a slot car type I grew up with. I’m having a rookie argument with myself between the Carrera GO Master Class and the Scalextric analog 24 HR LeMans?? Please help!!


New to this since it seems so different than the Tyco I grew up with in the 80’s. I’d prefer the Carrera for what I’ve read on quality (but correct me if I’m wrong please!!) but also leaning towards the Scalextric because it has adjustable speed control so my son can race too without launching the cars from the track at every turn... this the dilemma!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I think you answered your question and just want verification.
presently you need adjustable power supply rating and that is the only thing that is going to make you happy.
let me also say, that to my limited knowledge, most of the posters on this forum race 1/64 scale. not to say there aren't 1/32, 1/24 or 1/43 racers here. but, most of the folks that I have posted with here are 1/64 racers and collectors. it might be difficult for them to answer questions about other scales.
I have raced all these scales, but only ever owned drag strips in various scales.
I don't know that I can give an educated opinion on a form of racing I am not very familiar with.
the responses you have gotten are certainly concerned with your satisfaction, they seem to need a little more information, which you revealed since they posted, so they will likely be back with their opinions soon.
also, there are a few folks with vast knowledge that haven't weighed in yet, but I expect they will.
Happy New Year


----------



## RickMaley (Dec 31, 2020)

alpink said:


> I think you answered your question and just want verification.
> presently you need adjustable power supply rating and that is the only thing that is going to make you happy.
> let me also say, that to my limited knowledge, most of the posters on this forum race 1/64 scale. not to say there aren't 1/32, 1/24 or 1/43 racers here. but, most of the folks that I have posted with here are 1/64 racers and collectors. it might be difficult for them to answer questions about other scales.
> I have raced all these scales, but only ever owned drag strips in various scales.
> ...


Thank you VERY MUCH!!! I appreciate your knowledge greatly!! And there are multiple options out there!! Just looking to start it with my son at the $150 or less level... and grow it from there as he progresses and ages!! Again, thank you!!


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

RickMaley said:


> Thank you VERY MUCH!!! I appreciate your knowledge greatly!! And there are multiple options out there!! Just looking to start it with my son at the $150 or less level... and grow it from there as he progresses and ages!! Again, thank you!!


sounds to me like you bought an older AFX non magnet or tjet racing set..those were the ones most older gents started with..they were fun but for young kids not so much.without mastering throttle control cars tended to fishtail and come off track..boring for young minds after a short time...hence later versions of AFX used magnets to hold onto track a bit better..but through the course of the years following even up to now the technology and magnet strength became so good that some race sets had you racing up the walls..fun yes..but not realistic....great as young kids with no throttle control could go..full out..aka...balls out and 90% of the time cars stuck to track like glue..although I prefer the older style racing as it mimics real driving..to keep kids involved a good down force magnet car always keeps them involved longer I learned over the years..until sadly xbox and full time travel sports drew my kids away from the slot cars.although he does not run his cars anymore..my youngest has a tackle box full of cars he wanted to keep...and a couple sets he wants..maybe as an older adult he will do as lots of us have done..see it in the closet..pull it out..and relive the memories he had as a kid racing dad and friends...we can only hope.
all the best..HAPPY NEW YEAR..and I hope you find your happy median with a slot cars size and brand that will keep you happy..


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

You'll get more for your money with the 43rd scale CarreraGO track,
Although the set prices may be near the same new, track is very affordable aftermarket. FB Marketplace, Craigslist and other sales sites are full of GO track.
Also, the cars for 43rd scale are cheaper, even at a brick and morter hobby store.

The HO scale car in the middle runs $35 to $45 new, the larger 43rd scale cars are $20m even though they are bigger with more detail.



I know, it doesn't make sense, but there they are. The CarreraGO cars have traction magnets and drive good. The SCX drive more like a larger scale car with no magnet.
Most folks here prefer the for the space. But, kids can build their own GO tracks. This was Monaco GP weekend in 18...



They are all fun as long as the kids learn to drive...


----------



## RickMaley (Dec 31, 2020)

What about the 1/32 digital?? I know it’s twice the price, but I read it’s much more durable and reliable?? Or is the GO stuff just as well??


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It all depends on how much you want to spend.
I go for the cheap stuff because I prefer slot cars in number and like to tinker. All cars will require their own type of maintenance.
I have zero experience with 1/32 digital, so I can't offer you any sound advice there.
24th scale and 32nd scale in our area tend to be more commercial tracks because they have the dedicated room for it.
43rd and HO tend to be more club or home tracks. We race a variety of cars locally and like to race in volume, different types of chassis...


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Only a few makers offer cars in 1/43rd scale, there is a much greater variety in 1/32nd scale. One hitch with Carrera track is that it is wide enough to run 1/24th scale cars, so it takes up more space for the same lap distance. A major problem with digital is that each maker has their own system and for the most part those systems are incompatible. If you have a Scalextric set Carrera cars will not run on the track unless you change to Carrera chips. 
It is always nice to be able to change the track voltage, you can turn it down so that small children will not be constantly crashing and if you have low powered cars , like Artins, you can turn up the voltage to make them more lively. The only sets that come with an adjustable power supply are by Policar. Policar does not offer many different cars, but any 1/32nd analog car will run on a Policar track.


----------



## RickMaley (Dec 31, 2020)

NTxSlotCars said:


> It all depends on how much you want to spend.
> I go for the cheap stuff because I prefer slot cars in number and like to tinker. All cars will require their own type of maintenance.
> I have zero experience with 1/32 digital, so I can't offer you any sound advice there.
> 24th scale and 32nd scale in our area tend to be more commercial tracks because they have the dedicated room for it.
> ...





Rich Dumas said:


> Only a few makers offer cars in 1/43rd scale, there is a much greater variety in 1/32nd scale. One hitch with Carrera track is that it is wide enough to run 1/24th scale cars, so it takes up more space for the same lap distance. A major problem with digital is that each maker has their own system and for the most part those systems are incompatible. If you have a Scalextric set Carrera cars will not run on the track unless you change to Carrera chips.
> It is always nice to be able to change the track voltage, you can turn it down so that small children will not be constantly crashing and if you have low powered cars , like Artins, you can turn up the voltage to make them more lively. The only sets that come with an adjustable power supply are by Policar. Policar does not offer many different cars, but any 1/32nd analog car will run on a Policar track.


So what would you recommend for someone with zero knowledge, but hopeful to build collection as we go??


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Whatever you buy, you can build a collection. You won't lose money either way.
Its not a bad thing to look at multiple scales. I have 24th, 32nd, 43rd and HO.
Of course, I don't race them all at the same time.
32nd scale digital takes commitment.
HO is the most practical, versatile and economical. You can buy a sizable track for less than $200.
You can buy cars at Hobby Lobby or all over the internet. It's wide open.
From a kids standpoint, HO is neat because you can mix Hotwheels into your layout.


----------



## carlosnseattle (May 12, 2009)

RickMaley said:


> Hey guys and gals!! I’m knew to this forum and new to slot cars. I purchased my son a junk track for Christmas, and we were both disappointed!! I’m now looking at a Carrera GO set 1/43 scale and a Scalextric analog 1/32 set. Any recommendations would be much appreciated!! Thank you in advance!! -Rick


Hope you found something that piqued your interest and you went forward and bought something. If so please post again so we know how you're doing. And welcome to the forum!!

Buying vintage sets, parts, and cars is a nice way to bring back some memories. You just have to be sure that what you're buying is in good condition. The way it was used and stored will determine how much time and effort it will take to get it up and running well. But there are some great deals to be had out there. If you buy something that doesn't work well you can always buy something new to get it going.

As far as Carrera and Scalextric, that's a whole different ball-game. The reason you see negative reviews is because of the complexity of the products. When buying a new set an HO set is easier to get going and maintain than a 1/32 set. But the larger sets give you more options, especially if they are digital. But the main problem with larger sets is they come with contact braids, not pick up shoes like in HO. The braid has a huge advantage in that the power rails on the track itself are inlaid into the track so when the car drifts through a corner the rear wheel(s) don't catch on the rail like they do in HO and cause the car to flip over. And braids last much longer than pickup shoes. The downside is the braid has to be shaped properly so that it contacts the power rails well. And if someone EVER pushes the car backwards on the track it deforms the braid. Braids deform when pushed backwards and when you crash the car, so when the user puts the car on the track again they think the car is broken, it isn't. But that's what happens 90% of the time. I race HO and 1/32 and when my HO guys come over they will push a car backwards out of habit, and every time I have to pick the car up and reshape the braids. I guess all I'm saying is don't be discouraged by negative reviews. If this is going to be a hobby you'll find tons of support here and we all LOVE solving problems.

That's just my .02cents.


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Rick i have new ho scale sets for sale as well as some 1/32 scale digital SCX if your interested. 
But like many have mentioned everyones tastes are different. Ho is more space friendly and affordable ie get more for your money until you start collecting the older ho stuff. 
But happy to help anyway i can.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

RickMaley said:


> Hey guys and gals!! I’m knew to this forum and new to slot cars. I purchased my son a junk track for Christmas, and we were both disappointed!! I’m now looking at a Carrera GO set 1/43 scale and a Scalextric analog 1/32 set. Any recommendations would be much appreciated!! Thank you in advance!! -Rick



I have a bunch of Carrera go track if you are still looking, LMK.


----------



## Big Shady (Mar 14, 2021)

I personally like 1/43 because it’s relatively affordable for most people to get started. I started with cheap Artin track and added Parma controllers and new power supply to run Carerra cars. If you’re brave enough, you can rig a lot of nice add ons to your set up including building your own cars (true for any scale).


----------

